# Annual Pet blessing



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys. Tomorrow me, my sister and friend are going to the annual pet blessing at a Church that my big sister goes to. I'm excited because this is the first time I've gone to a pet blessing with a group of people. XD Do you guys attend Pet blessings? I'm taking my cat again this year. ^^


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have no reason to go to a pet blessing..if god wants to bless my pets he can handle right here in the house...i have head of a lot of people taking their pets to be blessed..
but there is nothing the preist can do that god cannot do himself..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that like...getting baptized for animals?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Here they bless backpacks once a year. I wonder how they would react to a dozen styros filled with individually bagged fish. 

God Bless all of you and all your animal.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

My local Catholic Church has a pet blessing every year, on St Francis feast day. It is fun! The best pet blessing I have ever attended was in Key West. The Priest actually invited all pets into the church (dogs on leashes, smaller pets in proper cages, of course) and we celebrated Mass right there. Dogs sat beside us in the pew (including our own terrier) and everyone got along fine! At one point, a dog in the back of the church began to howl during a prayer, and the priest just went along with it, adding, "and may God bless all the howling beasts..." 
Everyone is welcome to bring their pets for the blessing-- you do not have to be a Catholic (and neither do your pets!)  Also, my friend who is a Lutheran, says they also have a pet blessing day. What a great way to celebrate God's amazing creatures!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

The most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. I agree with loha


----------

